# How to get out hedgehog sperm?



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

My hedgehog has got some icky stuff balled up on his underside that is sticky, like gum, which I would think is sperm. I can't get it off- it's like getting gum stuck in my hair. And it's not drying out and hardening. I gave him a bath, and that did nothing. How do I get it off??


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the same problem with Felix a few times a week. If I'm not finding it on his liners or blankies, it's pretty much glued to his belly fur. The best thing I've found is to fill my tub with warm water and let him run around for a few minutes, then I just wipe his belly with a washcloth.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried that- it's like a ball of it. It didn't come off in the bath water...


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Hm...strange. Maybe someone else will have some other suggestions.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Its not the most favourable option probably, but you're likely going to have to pick it out by hand. Just sort of pinch gently as close to the bottom of the hair as you can and pull back carefully. You can do it with a square of tp.Try to make sure you don't yank the hair, cause it will lead to a disgruntled hedgie.

And then wash your hands. Thoroughly. :lol: 

My boy is pretty messy sometimes and I had to do this the other day. :roll:


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

While we are on the topic, has anyone figured out how the heck to get it off their liners and blankets? Mine just have hard crusty spots on all their stuff now because it won't wash out lol

Darn boys!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> While we are on the topic, has anyone figured out how the heck to get it off their liners and blankets? Mine just have hard crusty spots on all their stuff now because it won't wash out lol
> 
> Darn boys!!


I wash my fleece liners with half cup of vinegar and haven't had a problem. Or if there is a stain, it blends into the fabric. :roll: Either way, no one can tell.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If I get a blanket that's really bad I usually leave it in a sink of cool water with some detergent directly on the area. Then I throw it in the washer, luckily it comes out most times. I notice that it comes out of the fleece easier than my flannel things. Since I'm switching a lot over to flannel it's a little more soaking for me lol


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Ahhh yes. Now that you mention I do have more problems with their flannel than their fleece. I do use a cup of vinegar as well, maybe I'll have to try the soaking. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmmmm.....little life review here.

I don't recall, knowing how to get hedgie sperm out of liners, part of my 5 year plan. It's amazing how our goals change over time. :lol:


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I trim berkos belly hair when his little clumps won't come out..


----------

